# Usar decodificador para convertir señal coaxial a rca o hdmi



## banyeres8 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hola a todos,

Actualmente recibo la señal de una compañía de televisión por cable a través de cable coaxial, el cual, hasta ahora, conectaba a la entrada coaxial de mi televisor y todo funcionaba perfectamente. La semana pasada se rompió la conexión del coaxial del televisor (el sintonizador funciona perfectamente) y ahora me gustaría convertir la señal coaxial a rca o hdmi. Sé que existen convertidores, pero actualmente tengo un decodificador de otra compañía de televisión por cable y quiero saber si puedo utilizarlo para convertir la señal, ya que posee todas las entradas y salidas que necesito para hacerlo. El problema que tengo es que no sé configurarlo para que reciba los canales que me llegan por coaxial, cosa que no sé si se puede hacer con un decodificador de otra compañía ya que posee el software instalado de la misma.

Espero sus respuestas. Muchas gracias de antemano por la aydu.

Saludos,

Banyeres8


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2013)

¿ Y esa entrada no es reparable ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 29, 2013)

¿algo asi?
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-477143143-modulador-rf-de-video-ideal-para-dvd-a-tv-_JM?redirectedFromParent=MLA469465880_


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 29, 2013)

Lo mejor es reparar, si quieres lo otro debes si o si usar un sintonizador, recuerda que por RF llegan TODOS los canales de TV, por RCA o HDMI solo es una señal de video, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## capitanp (Sep 29, 2013)

Pero tu compania de cable digitaliza la señal?


----------



## banyeres8 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hola a todos,

En primer lugar , soy consciente de que lo mejor es reparar y de hecho lo haré.

Sólo quería saber si una señal que llega por cable coaxial puede ser recibida por un decodificador de cualquier compañía y cómo hacerlo, sólo eso. Agradezco los demás consejos, pero todo eso ya lo tengo en cuenta.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2013)

Un decodificador de canales , pero el adecuado , te serviría para sintonizar los canales y salir por audio y video.

Digo adecuado porque hay _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-477085438-conversor-ampliador-de181-canales-noganet-importador-oficial-_JM_ , los antiguos y tradicionales . y hay _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-475684411-sintonizador-digital-tda-hd-usb-canales-gratis-_JM_

 Saludos !


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 30, 2013)

> El problema que tengo es que no sé configurarlo para que reciba los canales que me llegan por coaxial, cosa que no sé si se puede hacer con un decodificador de otra compañía ya que posee el software instalado de la misma.



 lo que quiere es* liberar* el decodificador, asi poder usarlo con la compania que le da servicio ahora...
tendrias que poner marca y modelo de los decos, y cual quieres liberar, asi se ve si es por firmware o como. tambien el proveedor de cable y si es digital o analogico....


----------



## banyeres8 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hola, perdón por la demora en responder. 
Sí, efectivamente, como dice solaris8 lo que quiero es liberar el decodificador (no sabía como explicarlo mejor). El decodificador es un SAGEMCOM ESI88-00 de Movistar, y quiero recibir a través de él la señal digital de gtd manquehue.
Gracias.


----------

